

Arnold Schwarzenegger's Amazing Motivational Story - infoseckid
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJPRj19OU-w

======
fasteo
Mr. Schwarzenegger is a clever and laser focused guy, that´s for sure, but
this story is a complete rationalization of past memories.

"Seven sins of memory" by Daniel L. Schacter is a great book to read if you
are interested in this area of knowledge.

